
.NET vs PHP in the Enterprise (comics strip) - nreece
http://codeclimber.net.nz/archive/2008/08/23/.net-vs-php-in-the-enterprise-comics-strip.aspx
======
waldrews
Oh come on, does everybody here have to bash .Net? You do get an enormous
performance boost from actually using a compiled language. The libraries are
vast, and CLR lets you access other languages; and C# 3.0, with closures and
linq and type inference, has become significantly more concise and elegant
than Java.

And DAL's do matter for big apps. Ironically I advocate NHibernate as the ORM
basis for a DAL, which is a port of a Java technology, so that doesn't make me
much of a .Net-ist. And, sure, Doctrine ORM is coming for PHP.

I can understand mocking .Net in favor of the Java EE stack, or Python, or
Ruby with RoR. But PHP? Really? PHP has a community supporting it - but is it
really a language any of us would deliberately choose to write in, if not for
its market share and ease of use for tiny starter projects?

A limited interpreted language that's unfriendly to serious architectural
patterns, but that's just got so much market share because it's supported by a
lot of infrastructure and because newbies can build toy projects in it easily
- doesn't that sound like a typical anti-VB 6.0 rant from a few years back?
It's just that now Microsoft happens to be on the other side of the argument.

~~~
cosmo7
Remember:

Short, pointless projects: use PHP

Big, expensive corporate disasters: use .Net

Unscalable trainwrecks: use RoR

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Wikipedia is a short, pointless product? ;)

------
compay
The comic is basically saying "haha... PHP developers don't understand a bunch
of .NET buzzwords."

Anyway it reminds me of what Borges said about Argentina and the UK going to
war over the Falkands/Malvinas: "Like two bald men fighting over a comb."

------
icey
That massive sentence that the ".Net" guy spewed off is what turned me off to
the .Net community. All of the talks sound exactly like that, and it's
depressing.

(disclaimer: I make my money doing .Net work, no matter how hard I try to
escape)

------
henning
DAL (data access layer, I presume): PDO or any of the other competing access
layers. Talking to a database is not an issue with PHP.

You repurpose business logic to different environments by maintaining good
separation of concerns, which is definitely doable in PHP despite the
prevalence of crappy PHP code out there. That's a community problem.

Faulting PHP for not having "compile-time type checking" is like faulting a
car for not flying.

The solution for PHP performance is opcode caching. You certainly aren't going
to write novel Monte Carlo simulation code in PHP, though - that's not what it
was designed for.

You have to evaluate a language/platform against its design goals, and failing
to do that just broadcasts ignorance.

Any other questions?

------
snorkel
Step back and look at the menagerie of lame form based applications that get
churned out by oversized .NET development teams and I assure you that one
decent PHP coder could write a functional equivalent with far less overhead.

Corporate types love .NET because it provides a comfortable buffer of
bureaucractic bullshit that makes them look busy without actually producing
anything. The whole Microsoft infrastructure just keeps people busy upgrading,
fixing, reinstalling, documenting, and arranging project scehdules. It's just
pure Dilbertware.

------
knarf
I read it and absolutely had no idea if the joke was on PHP or .Net.. (I'm a
.Net developer btw - least at my current work)

------
cbrinker
Both sides are guilty of frivilous misconceptions about the other's language
of choice. I avidly use PHP, but I have had to work on projects in .NET before
as well.

Personally I prefer PHP. I could probably state reasons why and a .NET fanboy
would come through and say .NET does all of those too.

And the world keeps spinnin'.

------
sh1mmer
Is it saying that Microsoft developers develop web sites like Desktop
applications? Oh hey! This explains MSN!

------
dengar007
People can write bad code in any language -- It just seems that alot of the
people who write bad code prefer PHP; that's not to say there aren't some
amazing PHP coders out there.

~~~
icey
I don't think people who write bad code prefer PHP, I think that PHP just has
a much lower barrier to entry.

That leads to more inexperienced people landing at PHP and staying there.

------
edw519
The last line of the last comment pretty much says it all:

 _Pick a few random pages out of<http://msdn.microsoft.com> and see for your
self that Microsoft is just a marketing/sales company._

------
ipeev
Exactly what?

